# How to introduce a new baby to the herd? HELP!



## keli21 (Dec 19, 2012)

We just got a new 8 week old buckling today and we put him in the pen with the 5 other goats we have 1 of which is a 8 week old buckling... they all seem to be being mean to him, head butting him and chasing him we are scared he is going to get hurt what should we do we were thinking of putting him into a dog crate so everyone could get his smell and not hurt him ?????


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like to start with them being in a pen next to the goats. Then slowly have him in with them. Make sure there are things he can go under and get away from the others. If the other 8 week old is weaned, you could put them together so they can become buddies.


----------



## keli21 (Dec 19, 2012)

anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Karen...he needs his own safe pen...allow the other baby in to play with him ( if he is still on mom..just let him out a few times..at 8 weeks he doesnt need mom as often)...as the other get used to him being there...after a week or so begin letting him out with supervision..I wont take long before he is an excepted part of the herd..


----------

